# One of those feeling dumb days



## white page (Jun 2, 2009)

Today as I read the posts of other members, I feel sort of dumb, I find every one else has a clarity of expression , fluidity of thought couple with knowledgeable intelligence, out of my reach today or maybe everyday.
 I think "wow that's awesome" as I read posts,.

 I wonder if anybody else has these feelings that everyone else is brighter and has more to offer than oneself, I have a funny feeling this is called an inferiority complex. Has anyone any tips on how to feel comfortable with oneself on days like this.

It is nothing to do with envy, as I feel only admiration for what I read, I just feel a sort of melancholy that I am so dull.

It's a bit like watching a lively group of people and not being able to join in.
I'm not whineing, at least I don't think I am.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

I think we all have days like that. Mind blank. Don't know what to say or how to say it. But other people seem to be right on target.

It will pass. In the meantime, just let others deal with the issue or question.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

Funny WP, I feel the same way when I read YOUR posts  

I think we all have days like that.  For me, I think I just focus on recognizing that "today" is one of those days and appreciate that I'll have a better day soon.  It's always a cycle. :hug:

And BTW no, you're not whining AND, you're one of the most commonsensical, intelligent and eloquent people I know...


----------



## white page (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

Jazzey  that makes me feel like saying "who me !!!!" you* must* have made a mistake. But that is being ungracious to you, and I will have a sneaky look at your lovely compliments when ever I feel dumb. 

I shall read it about a hundred times today for instance  

Thank you Dr Baxter and Jazzey for your reassurance and understanding .


----------



## ladylore (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

WP - My morning was what you described. I could wrap my head around what anyone was saying. If someone was looking for advice, the thought going through my head was "I don't have a clue."

It happens.


----------



## white page (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

That's exactly it Robyn, a sort of very,very prolonged Doh !!!


----------



## NicNak (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

Many days I have that too.  I read posts and I feel for them, but not have any words. 

It is like I am empty of response.  Not really sure how to explain, but the past few days I feel this way too.


----------



## white page (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

Thank you NN, I'm sorry you feel like this too at the moment, you said it very 'well, empty of  response' that describes the feeling well.

BTW  I just love your latest avatar


----------



## NicNak (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*



white page said:


> BTW  I just love your latest avatar



:teehee:  thanks.  Dopey will come back.  Just put this to be silly. :lol:


----------



## Jackie (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

Hello White Page,

I wouldn't worry, it will pass. I get those of types of days and just think to myself "its one of those days", and I know it will be gone the next day and normality will return. Love Jackie:hug:


----------



## Charity (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

Yep, me too. Some days I spend a lot of time on here reading other people's posts, but not replying to most of them because I really have no clue what to say. Then I get to feeling paranoid that the person who posted it will think it's something personal, because maybe I responded to a thread that so-and-so started, but not to _their_ posts, etc... :bonk:

It happens.


----------



## ladylore (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*



> Then I get to feeling paranoid that the person who posted it will think it's something personal, because maybe I responded to a thread that so-and-so started, but not to their posts, etc...



Hate when that happens.


----------



## binqs (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

That you listen, understand, and care is profound, WP.    I think from time to time that we all feel strange in our own skins--and if we're open to that, we learn even more.  Nothing is more boring than listening to those who know "everything," right?  

And I would send you a hug via the emoticons, but they are messed up in my browser tonight (is anyone else seeing this)?  

So here's an old-fashioned <<hug>> .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

<off topic> 

1. Try clearing your browser cache and reloading the page.

2. If that doesn't work, log out, clear the cache again, close your browser, restart your browser, and log back in.

This is usually caused by a corrupted cache or a script not loading correctly.


----------



## white page (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*



David Baxter said:


> <off topic>
> 
> 1. Try clearing your browser cache and reloading the page.
> 
> ...



  Not off topic at all Dr Baxter this could be very useful for my brain as well, if only it were possible.


----------



## ladylore (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

I like it too.


----------



## binqs (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: One of those feeling Dumb days*

Oh, corrupted cache.  Are we talking about my banking?    Thanks, good points.  I really appreciate this site for its technical, as well as professional, integrity.


----------

